# Walker **** Dog



## jcgordon

My son has a very nice looking pure bred Walker **** Dog that someone can have free for the taking. He is 9 months old and all the people who know this breed state he is a very nice looking dog.

The story is my son brought him home and did not ask if he could have a dog. He is a nice dog but needs a country home where he can be. We do have his papers where he can be registered, none of us including the 18 year old son who brought him home are **** hunters. He has all his shots that are needed but needs a home where he can be appreciated.

There is only one stipulation and that is if the dog does not hunt, he is not to be harmed. We do like the dog but we live in town and he is not a good pet. Free to the first person that can convince us that you will take care of the dog if he does not make a good hunting dog, we don't want him hurt just want a home where the dog will get along better.


----------



## Pike

What do you mean he is not a good pet? Does he just lack training or is he aggressive?

Pike


----------



## jcgordon

My son works third shift, my wife and I travel quite a bit. The dog does not get the attention or training that it needs. My son brought the dog home and is sleeping during the day, working at night. I work during the day and that leaves Mom to take care of the dog, a job she does not wish to have..... Believe me, life for all of us will be better when Mom is happy.....

I am sure you have heard a Walker bark.... He barks to get attention and living in town that is not good. This drives Mom nuts, which I hear about when I get home from work. If someone was around with the desire to give the dog attention maybe he would make a good pet. He is not aggresive, quite the opposite, he is very friendly and lovable, again the bark has to go.



Pike said:


> What do you mean he is not a good pet? Does he just lack training or is he aggressive?
> 
> Pike


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter

What do you know about where this dog came from? did his parents hunt, has he ever been hunted, etc.?


----------



## jcgordon

The gentleman that our son got the dog from is a hunter, the parents did hunt. According to the UKC Application for Permanent Registration the Sire is 'PR' Tims's Low Down Dirty Heat & the Dam is 'PR' Tim's Stylish Jen both registered. We have had him here from the time he was a little puppy. Birthdate is 4/28/07. My son nor I **** hunt, the puppy has never hunted.



ReadHeaded Hunter said:


> What do you know about where this dog came from? did his parents hunt, has he ever been hunted, etc.?


----------

